# Motorola Modem vom Pc aus in den Betriebsmodus schalten



## oyla12 (18. August 2007)

Guten Tag,
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Motorola Modem vom Pc aus vom Standby Modus in den Betriebsmodus zu setzten. Wir haben nämlich W-lan und meißtens komme ich nicht in diese Zimmer wo das drinne steht.ich hab keine ahnung welches das ist.

Zusatzinfo:

es handelt sich um ein modem von Infocity mit Telephon und Internet anschluss.



Über hilfe wäre ich dankbar,
oyla12


----------

